# Hubster is getting a recumbent trike *updated thread*



## Saluki (17 Apr 2017)

He seems to have taken a shine to the KMX Viper. I know it's a self build but he's pretty useful in that department.
I know very little about these things so I thought I would ask on here.

He's trawling ebay for bikes too. Not in a hurry, we want to move house first, which should see us settled in about a month.

Any advice on what to look for, what not to look for etc.
Thanks


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Apr 2017)

He could get in touch with Kevin at DTEK in Little Thetford and ask what he has in stock.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Apr 2017)

If he's wanting to make his own, @voyager is our resident expert  - and has made loads to hone her considerable skills, knowledge and expertise.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Apr 2017)

KMX are good machines

Not as refined or well finished as some others, but perfectly serviceable machines


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2017)

Scoosh said:


> If he's wanting to make his own, @voyager is our resident expert  - and has made loads to hone her considerable skills, knowledge and expertise.


Has she the tandem still for sale?


----------



## voyager (17 Apr 2017)

Got a silver / black trim 24speed tadpole with disc brakes and USS for sale ,3 x 20" wheels in Brighton area if he wants an inexpensive trike .
Doubt if it will hang around for long at £425 ,

will be on Gumtree soon ...

Tandem has gone !

regards emma


----------



## Saluki (17 Apr 2017)

voyager said:


> Got a silver / black trim 24speed tadpole with disc brakes and USS for sale ,3 x 20" wheels in Brighton area if he wants an inexpensive trike .
> Doubt if it will hang around for long at £425 ,
> 
> will be on Gumtree soon ...
> ...


Thanks for replying Emma. He won't be ready for a month as we are moving house, about 360 miles so tooing and froing is not really an option, and he wants to sell his boardman first. Do you build and sell reasonably often?


----------



## voyager (17 Apr 2017)

@Saluki 

This will be the last for a little while , I am down sizing my collection and this is the last of them , I sold two this year ..
(Basically I have run out of space )  
This year I need to concentrate on doing some riding ..  as my HB1AC is going out of control 

There might be another later but that will be an e-trike it will be the one on my avatar Unless it reverts to a push trike 
.Unless I get my finger out and replace Kens trike . But that will be another story ( and thread ).

I have a friend who has my Giringo ( italian for tadpole ) up for sale and he is near Petersfield I cannot see 2 trikes going in the next month . 

Regards emma


----------



## Saluki (17 Apr 2017)

voyager said:


> @Saluki
> 
> This will be the last for a little while , I am down sizing my collection and this is the last of them , I sold two this year ..
> (Basically I have run out of space )
> ...


Ken at dialysis at the mo.. can you leave it with me for a few hours and I will have a chat with him when he gets home. It's spring time so probably a good time to shift a carbon roadie(his boardman)


----------



## numbnuts (17 Apr 2017)

Two ICE Trikes for sale over on the old CTC /We are cycling UK forum


> My wife and I are reluctantly selling our trikes as they have had little use for the last two years and we need the space.
> 
> They are substantially identical except that one has an aluminium front boom whilst the other is steel. The all steel trike has a Terracycle titanium idler fitted, hence the slightly higher price. Both are in very good order, never having been used by us in the winter and are ready to ride. There are no lights included, but both have Sigma computers and bottle cages. The aluminium boom version has a nine speed cassette and the steel versio has an eight speed cassette both with triple chainsets. All gear is Shimano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saluki (22 Apr 2017)

User said:


> My 2006 Trice Q, Regina, is available. She's got a 26" rear wheel at the moment, expertly fitted by @Mr Magoo OTP.
> 
> Some piccies:
> 
> ...


Hi
That looks stunning but we are off, on Tuesday, to collect a trike from @voyager. I suspect your gorgeous looking trike might be a tad out of our current price range. I do suspect, however, that sometime after the move, that a second trike (for me) is likely to be on the cards


----------



## Saluki (22 Apr 2017)

We shall be going off to the South Coast of England to fetch a lovely trike back, for Hubster, on Tuesday.
I bought him a flag for it and then started to hunt about for a flagpole. After being advised by @voyager - a mine of awesome information - we stuck a post up on faceache, a local buying, selling, free to good home type page, asking if anyone had a dead fishing rod going begging as we needed about 4' of one. The thin end. Within 10 minutes I'd been messaged and a neighbour was standing at our door with 5' of dead rod. Hubs is de-eyeing it now.

He is somewhat excited and can't wait to take possession of it.

Me? I'm just hoping that he'll shut up once he has it


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2017)

Saluki said:


> We shall be going off to the South Coast of England to fetch a lovely trike back, for Hubster, on Tuesday.
> I bought him a flag for it and then started to hunt about for a flagpole. After being advised by @voyager - a mine of awesome information - we stuck a post up on faceache, a local buying, selling, free to good home type page, asking if anyone had a dead fishing rod going begging as we needed about 4' of one. The thin end. Within 10 minutes I'd been messaged and a neighbour was standing at our door with 5' of dead rod. Hubs is de-eyeing it now.
> 
> He is somewhat excited and can't wait to take possession of it.
> ...


Still need something for the fishing rod?


----------



## Saluki (23 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Still need something for the fishing rod?


White Rose of Yorkshire Flag is ready to go. I bought it for Hub the other day


----------



## Phaeton (23 Apr 2017)

Saluki said:


> White Rose of Yorkshire Flag


Good choice


----------



## Saluki (23 Apr 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Good choice


I thought that he would like it. I handed over the package to him yesterday and he was mightily chuffed


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Apr 2017)

Easiest flag poles are lengths of solid fibre glass rod, which are lighter and easier to fit than fishing rods. 6mm is about right for some flexibility. Any kite shop, some surfing shops or mail order

Also simple to fit, use a metal "connector" zip tied to the frame or carrier and a couple of loose zip ties to guide. Can easily be installed and removed by sliding through the guide ties and into the connector


I use Helen at Raindrop kites who over the years has made me a number of original flags, including the Celtic banners I use at present


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Apr 2017)

Saluki said:


> Me? I'm just hoping that he'll shut up once he has it



He won't. He'll be singing the virtues of it to anyone who'll listen, and to many more who don't want to.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Apr 2017)

Saluki said:


> ... asking if anyone had a dead fishing rod going begging as we needed about 4' of one. The thin end. .... and a neighbour was standing at our door with 5' of dead rod. Hubs is de-eyeing it now.
> 
> He is somewhat excited and can't wait to take possession of it.


All that excitement over a bit of dead fishing rod ! 

What'll he be like when gets his mitts on the trike ...    


Hope all goes well for you both and welcome to the comfort of the Dark Side.


----------



## Saluki (24 Apr 2017)

Scoosh said:


> All that excitement over a bit of dead fishing rod !
> 
> What'll he be like when gets his mitts on the trike ...
> 
> ...


That is pretty much what I thought 

It's Hubs going to the dark side. I am resisting until I've had a go or 5 - then possibly a lot of saving up but that will be after the move


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> Also simple to fit, use a metal "connector" zip tied to the frame or carrier and a couple of loose zip ties to guide. Can easily be installed and removed by sliding through the guide ties and into the connector


Could someone explain more about fitting the connector so it doesn't slip but doesn't damage the frame, please? I've messed up a few times


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> Could someone explain more about fitting the connector so it doesn't slip but doesn't damage the frame, please? I've messed up a few times


Mine is cable tied and taped to the rack. Holds ok and doesn't look as naff as it sounds.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Apr 2017)

Saluki said:


> That is pretty much what I thought
> 
> It's Hubs going to the dark side. I am resisting until I've had a go or 5 - then possibly a lot of saving up but that will be after the move





Saluki said:


> Me? I'm just hoping that he'll shut up once he has it



So........ it will mostly be variations on "Can I have my Trike back" or "When can I have a go on MY trike?"


----------



## Saluki (24 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> So........ it will mostly be variations on "Can I have my Trike back" or "When can I have a go on MY trike?"


Probably not as he has longer legs than me, with him being 4" taller and all. I love my bikes to much at the mo


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Apr 2017)

Saluki said:


> Probably not as he has longer legs than me, with him being 4" taller and all. I love my bikes to much at the mo


I'll give you a month at most and you'll be lusting after one too. As well as being great fun they are works of art, especially with all the identikit MAMIL bikes around now.


----------



## Saluki (25 Apr 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'll give you a month at most and you'll be lusting after one too. As well as being great fun they are works of art, especially with all the identikit MAMIL bikes around now.


That is why I am rather fond of my CX. People have been rude about him or nice about him. There appears to be no middle ground. I think it's the kermit green bar tape  Mind you, people are often rude about my roadie too. Actually, now I think about it, lots of people are just plain rude 

I possibly will be lusting after one but there is no way that I will be able to afford another bike (or a new anything for that matter) this summer. I might salt some money away, I'm good at that. Just in case.


----------

